# Install app to send SMS on my Samsung Tab 3 P5210



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Is there an app to just send SMS messages on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 P5210 please?:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Like a free texting app?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Like a free texting app?


:smile:Yes free and something simple, i`ve looked at some in Google play store but they get very technical. Samsung said that there may be a third party application. Something to just send SMS and receive from my tablet.:smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the most used one:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pinger.textfree&hl=en


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

google voice, text plus, skype etc...just go to the google store and pick one. there may be limitations when it comes to receiving...


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I installed TabletSMS on my ASUS MeMO, works great. I also purchased the DesktopSMS so I can text from my laptop.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.tabletsms&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.desktopsms&hl=en


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

alpenadiver said:


> I installed TabletSMS on my ASUS MeMO, works great. I also purchased the DesktopSMS so I can text from my laptop.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.tabletsms&hl=en
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.desktopsms&hl=en


Thank You:grin:


----------

